# DARN Stupid Hurts



## rarefish383 (Mar 17, 2010)

I was just bustin up my last little bit of firewood, throwing it in the wood shed, hopefully for next year. I've got about 10 or 12 quarters left. As I was splitting, and my pile kept spredding, I kept inching backwards. I had a piece with a knot in it so I set the ax down and grabbed the mall. Took a pretty good swing and heard a loud Ping, my knees buckled, and I almost went down. I hit myself in the head with the mall. I backed under the clothes line and hooked it on my down stroke. It pulled the mall through my hands and it smacked me right below the eye and in front of my ear. I swear that it sounded just like when you hit a wedge with the mall, a loud metalic PING. I'm done splittin for the day, Joe.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 17, 2010)

Something tells me that wont happen again. 

Glad you weren't seriously hurt.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad I put the ax down because it is Sharp, Sharp, as in used the honing stone on it, Joe.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh dear GAWD that has to be still hurtin' but please forgive me for sitting here laughing. Just thinking of the mechanics of it all and the "PING" just got me going.

I shure hope that you are okay!

.


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 17, 2010)

So it hit you around here?





Must be the reason for the funny face.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sparky8370 said:


> So it hit you around here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, yes, that's exactly where it hit, Joe.


----------



## Dale (Apr 6, 2010)

Sparky, hahahaha....excellent pic.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 6, 2010)

Mechanic at my last job did the same (clothesline) thing. He was off work for 3 days and still has a mark.
Phil


----------

